# Searchd error: per-query max_matches=500 out of bounds (per-server max_matches=0)



## oregonommp (Dec 2, 2011)

keep getting this FUBAR error message when i try to view my threads started! lame! lol... how do we fix it?


----------



## lime73 (Dec 2, 2011)

oregonommp said:


> keep getting this FUBAR error message when i try to view my threads started! lame! lol... how do we fix it?


try to refresh page maybe?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 2, 2011)

try some swearing...if that doesnt do anything use some force


----------



## cannofbliss (Dec 2, 2011)

oregonommp said:


> keep getting this FUBAR error message when i try to view my threads started! lame! lol... how do we fix it?


start a thread about it???

jk not really sure i have too its probably just the server is too loaded with queries...


----------



## lime73 (Dec 2, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> try some swearing...if that doesnt do anything use some force


That's what Men always. do..... Smash it til it does work.... if not its fixed Now!


----------



## warrengjustice747 (Dec 2, 2011)

lolol did anybody else here search the error on google and found this on the rollitup forum.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 2, 2011)

warrengjustice747 said:


> lolol did anybody else here search the error on google and found this on the rollitup forum.


Google is actually a better search engine for this site than the one here. As for this error message, I use my own post look-up to keep track of threads...now I'm lost cuz it's broken.


----------



## Indicator (Dec 2, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Google is actually a better search engine for this site than the one here. As for this error message, I use my own post look-up to keep track of threads...now I'm lost cuz it's broken.


I'm lost too! PLEASE, someone, FIX the SEARCH!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 2, 2011)

lime73 said:


> That's what Men always. do..... Smash it til it does work.... if not its fixed Now!


thats right..if its to broken after "fixing it" then duct tape comes in to play


----------



## supchaka (Dec 2, 2011)

The search hasnt worked since the site came back up from being down a few days ago


----------



## Do Work Son (Dec 2, 2011)

ya i am definitely getting the same message here as well...i thought it might have been that fact im using a work computer..hah lol. good research times..right??

hopefully it will b fixed soon.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 2, 2011)

Get off your lazy butt and fix this shit...just kidding man.

Whenever you get a chance.


----------



## morrisman (Dec 2, 2011)

happening to me too


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 2, 2011)

The web site is getting updated obviously. Just be patient it probably won't work all weekend of its a big upgrade to the site.

I thinks the mods should post this on the front page when they do this: Site Under Constuction, some functions may not work properly!


----------



## andysbooks (Dec 2, 2011)

warrengjustice747 said:


> lolol did anybody else here search the error on google and found this on the rollitup forum.


Yep, that's how I got here


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 2, 2011)

andysbooks said:


> Yep, that's how I got here


in that case, welcome! 

mines broke too. has been for 3 days and havent been able to post pics for about a week.


----------



## oregonommp (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey! seems to be fixed now! 

Thank you tech support! you rock! come on over let's toast one and celebrate your genius ability for thwarting all of our technical BS...


----------



## warrengjustice747 (Dec 3, 2011)

woooooo its working yeaha!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 3, 2011)

All better...TY RIU


----------

